# patio doors



## gibby (Oct 22, 2010)

new to the site, would like some advice on patio doors, looking at homedepot's master piece sliding patio doors made of composite material, are they any good, price is right for my budget. thanks for any help.     gib


----------



## Tangelo (Oct 29, 2010)

gibby said:


> new to the site, would like some advice on patio doors, looking at homedepot's master piece sliding patio doors made of composite material, are they any good, price is right for my budget. thanks for any help.     gib



Hello gibby, I work at the Home Depot in the Chicago area, and MasterPiece is not a brand that our market carries. There are 3 reviews on the Home Depot website that give it 5 stars, you can check what they have to say about the door and decide. In our market we carry the Andersen line, as well as Jeld-Wen patio door. I am including the specification from that site below for you convenience. 

Please let me know if you have any more questions. Make sure the door you are getting is Tax Credit Eligible, then you can get back 30% of the price of the door, up to $1500 back on you taxes, provided you purchase before 12/31/10. See the store associate, he/she can tell you which doors qualify. 

Tangelo:banana:


----------



## DrHicks (Nov 1, 2010)

gibby said:


> new to the site, would like some advice on patio doors, looking at homedepot's master piece sliding patio doors made of composite material, are they any good, price is right for my budget. thanks for any help.     gib



I'm not a fan of sliding patio doors.  In fact, I pretty much hate them.  

I recently replaced a sliding patio door with double "french" doors in a rental house.  I made sure I got one with a virtually identical rough opening as the old sliding door and installed it.

HUGE difference in heating and cooling.  Also, if & when we want to, we can open both doors and have an almost 6' opening - which is GREAT for moving large things.

I got it on sale at Home Depot for roughly $500, and would definitely do the exact same thing again.


----------



## gibby (Nov 2, 2010)

thanks for help


----------

